# logistics = εφοδιαστική, επιμελητεία | (στρατ.) διοικητική μέριμνα



## anef (Dec 7, 2008)

Το _logistics _το βρίσκω και σε παλαιότερο νήμα όπου αναφέρεται ως _επιμελητεία ή υλικοτεχνική υποστήριξη _(Στον Χρυσοβιτσιώτη είναι _επιμελητειακή υποστήριξη, διαχείριση και μεταφορά υλικών_.) Βρίσκω όμως επίσης και τον όρο εφοδιαστική, αλλά και πάρα πολλές άλλες αποδόσεις. Είναι κάποια από αυτές σωστότερη/πιο συνηθισμένη; 

Για το inbound/outbound βρίσκω εισερχόμενα/εξερχόμενα π.χ. Επιμελητεία εισερχομένων/εξερχομένων, αλλά και πιο περιφραστικές αποδόσεις, π.χ. inbound logistics = υποδοχή, αποθήκευση και εσωτερική διαχείριση υλικών και outbound logistics = διαδικασίες συλλογής, αποθήκευσης και φυσικής διανομής ή inbound = πρώτες ύλες και outbound = έτοιμα προϊόντα

Αν πω υλικοτεχνική υποστήριξη εισερχομένων/εξερχομένων θα είναι εντάξει;


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Ευκαιρία να ξαναπούμε κάποια πράγματα:

Στις ειδήσεις έχω ακούσει, σε σχέση με στρατιωτικές επιχειρήσεις, τη φράση «λογιστική υποστήριξη», λανθασμένη μετάφραση του logistical support. *Logistics* στη στρατιωτική ορολογία είναι η *διοικητική μέριμνα*, και περιλαμβάνει όλο το φάσμα των λειτουργιών που έχουν σχέση με την παροχή των απαραίτητων εφοδίων, υλικών μέσων ή υπηρεσιών στις μάχιμες μονάδες για να μπορούν να ζουν, να μετακινούνται, να επικοινωνούν και να μάχονται.
Στην Ελλάδα, από το 1914 ως το 1946, είχαμε γι' αυτές τις δουλειές το *Σώμα Επιμελητείας* (όπου η "επιμελητεία" απέδιδε τη αντίστοιχη γαλλική λέξη _intendance_). Έτσι, για να αποδοθεί το αγγλικό επίθετο logistical, φτιάξαμε το επίθετο *επιμελητειακός*. Και η δόκιμη απόδοση του logistical support είναι *επιμελητειακή υποστήριξη*. Αυτά στο στρατό.

Στη σελίδα της Ελληνικής Εταιρείας Logistics διαβάζουμε:

Logistics είναι εκείνο το τμήμα της *Διαχείρισης Εφοδιαστικής Αλυσίδας* που σχεδιάζει, υλοποιεί και ελέγχει την αποδοτική και αποτελεσματική κανονική και αντίστροφη ροή και αποθήκευση των προϊόντων, υπηρεσιών και των σχετικών πληροφοριών από το σημείο προέλευσης τους έως το σημείο κατανάλωσης τους, ώστε να ικανοποιηθούν οι απαιτήσεις των πελατών.

Ο όρος που τείνει να επικρατήσει, από τον πιο φλύαρο «Διαχείριση Εφοδιαστικής Αλυσίδας», είναι *η εφοδιαστική*.

Προς το παρόν, δεν είναι διαδεδομένοι οι όροι «επιμελητεία εισροών / εκροών» ή «εφοδιαστική εισροών / εκροών». _Νομίζω_ ότι πιο συνηθισμένη είναι η *διαχείριση εισροών / εκροών (της εφοδιαστικής αλυσίδας)* (ή _εισερχομένων / εξερχομένων_).


----------



## anef (Dec 7, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, nickel, πολύ κατατοπιστικό το ποστ σου. Υποθέτω η _διαχείριση εφοδιαστικής αλυσίδας _είναι αρκετά αναγνωρίσιμος όρος ώστε να μη χρειάζεται να βάλω και το αγγλικό σε παρένθεση; (σε κείμενο για μάρκετινγκ που απευθύνεται μάλλον σε σπουδαστές/ειδικούς)


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Για να την ξέρω πια κι εγώ, που δεν είμαι ειδικός, φαντάσου πόσο αναγνωρίσιμη είναι στους ειδικούς!







|


----------



## anef (Dec 7, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να πάρουμε μέτρο σύγκρισης εσένα:) - ξέρεις πολλά!

Το είπα γιατί βλέπω για την _εφοδιαστική _ και σε πανεπιστημιακά προγράμματα να βάζουν δίπλα και το Logistics. Αλλά είπες αυτός είναι νεότερος όρος.


----------



## sarant (Dec 7, 2008)

Πάντως, το Διαχείριση Εφοδιαστικής Αλυσίδας αποδίδει το Supply Chain Management.
To Logistics αποδίδεται με όλους τους όρους που ειπώθηκαν. Εγώ συνηθίζω πια το "εφοδιαστική"


----------



## bernardina (Dec 2, 2012)

Μου άρεσε πολύ ο όρος Chaotic storage και είπα να τον μοιραστώ μαζί σας.
In chaotic storage, load units are arbitrarily assigned to any area. This form of storage enables utilization of storage capacity to be increased, an important factor when demand strongly fluctuates. A basic requirement for chaotic storage is an electronic warehouse-assignment operation run by a computer system.

Εδώ βλέπουμε την εντυπωσιακή εφαρμογή της χαοτικής αποθήκευσης σε μερικές από τις ογδόντα, αν δεν απατώμαι, αποθήκες του Amazon. Οι εικόνες είναι πραγματικά εντυπωσιακές, όσο και η απλή αλλά αποτελεσματική φιλοσοφία που αναλύεται στο άρθρο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Έχω επισκεφτεί μερικές από τις μεγαλύτερες βιβλιοαποθήκες της Αγγλίας, τον καιρό που δεν υπήρχαν ίντερνετ και Άμαζον. Και πάλι μου έπεσε το σαγόνι: αυτή εδώ θυμίζει τις σκηνές αποθήκης από τις ταινίες με τον Ιντιάνα Τζόουνς.

Αναφέρεται, όπως περίμενα: «Really fast-moving articles do not adhere to the same storage system since they enter and leave the warehouse so quickly. Really bulky and heavy products still require separate storage areas and perishable goods are not ideal for obvious reasons». Με άλλα λόγια, δεν βάζεις σε απόσταση από την είσοδο/έξοδο μεγάλα αντικείμενα που έχουν μεγάλη κίνηση. 

Δεν αναφέρεται, ίσως επειδή θεωρείται αυτονόητο, ότι δεν φτάνει να ξέρει το σύστημα πού βρίσκεται το κάθε προϊόν, αλλά να σχεδιάζει και «best route» για κάθε μαζωχτή.

Μου άρεσε η λεπτομέρεια: «A necklace could be located beside a DVD and underneath a set of power tools. This arbitrary placement can even help with accuracy as it makes mix-ups less likely when picking orders for shipment».


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μου άρεσε η λεπτομέρεια: «A necklace could be located beside a DVD and underneath a set of power tools. This arbitrary placement can even help with accuracy as it makes mix-ups less likely when picking orders for shipment».


Μα, ΔΕΝ είναι καινούργια αρχή της αποθηκευτικής τέχνης το να ΜΗΝ μπαίνουν παρόμοια είδη κοντά το ένα με τ' άλλο. Έτσι πχ τα 7άρια Ultimate μπορεί να βρίσκονται πενήντα σειρές ράφια μακριά απ' τα 7άρια Professional. Εκεί ακόμη κι αν δεν χρησιμοποιείς "χαοτικό" σύστημα, σκοπίμως εισάγεις εσύ τη διαφοροποίηση.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2012)

Δεν γνωρίζω την ιστορία της αποθηκευτικής, ούτε καν τη θεωρία της. Απλώς υποθέτω ότι κάποια πράγματα γίνονται είτε από την αρχή επειδή έτσι λέει η απλή (και διόλου κοινή) λογική είτε αμέσως μετά το πρώτο λάθος / μπέρδεμα. Το ξεχώρισα πάντως γιατί στον ωκεανό των αναμασημάτων, των γενικολογιών, των κενολογιών ή και των ανοητολογιών που μπορεί να διαβάζουμε καθημερινά, κάτι έξυπνο που δεν έχουμε ξαναδιαβάσει μάς συγκινεί αμέσως.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2012)

Ε ναι, στην αρχή η λογική υπαγόρευε τα παρόμοια να είναι μαζί. Μετά το πρώτο μπέρδεμα (του τύπου "έπεσε αεροπλάνο επειδή πήραμε απ' το ράφι το Ρ/Ν ΧΥΖ-25-12-101m αντί του Ρ/Ν ΧΥΖ-25-12-101n που ήταν ακριβώς δίπλα κι είναι αυτό που μπαίνει όταν έχει εφαρμοστεί η TCTO τάδε"), αμέσως συνελήφθη κι εφαρμόστηκε το κόνσεπτ «(πολύ)-μακριά-κι-εξασφαλισμένοι».


----------



## pidyo (Dec 2, 2012)

Μια απορία για τον τίτλο του νήματος: γιατί «| (στρατ.) διοικητική μέριμνα»; Επιμελητεία δεν λέγεται η διοικητική μέριμνα και στη στρατιωτική ορολογία;


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2012)

Το Σώμα της Επιμελητείας καταργήθηκε το 1946 (σύμφωνα με τον Πάπυρο, δεν τα ξέρω απέξω) και διασπάστηκε στο Σώμα Εφοδιασμού και Μεταφορών, στο Οικονομικό Σώμα και (μερικώς) στο Σώμα Υλικού Πολέμου. Στα δικά μου χρόνια (αρκετά μετά το 1946...) δεν υπήρχε επιμελητεία, ούτε σαν όρος. Υπήρχε *διοικητική μέριμνα*. Και το άρθρο του Πάπυρου για τα _logistics_ βρίσκεται στο λήμμα *διοικητική μέριμνα*.


----------



## Earion (Dec 2, 2012)

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι η «επιμελητεία» ως λέξη σε στρατιωτικό περιβάλλον έχει σβήσει. Βλ. π.χ. εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2012)

Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι η _επιμελητεία_ είναι υπερώνυμο, το οποίο προφανώς μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και στο στρατιωτικό περιβάλλον αλλά και σε οποιαδήποτε ιστορική αναφορά.


----------



## Alexandra (May 3, 2014)

Αναβίωση νήματος.

Πώς θα αποδίδαμε το Combat Logistics Regiment;

Mission: To provide logistics support to a Marine Division beyond its organic capabilities in any environment and throughout the spectrum of conflict in order to allow the division to continue operations independent of any logistically driven operational pauses.


----------



## Earion (May 3, 2014)

Σύνταγμα υποστήριξης μάχης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2014)

Πηγή ορολογίας θα είναι αναμφίβολα και το *ν/σ που κατατίθεται τις επόμενες μέρες* στη Βουλή.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πηγή ορολογίας θα είναι αναμφίβολα και το *ν/σ που κατατίθεται τις επόμενες μέρες* στη Βουλή.


Για αρχή, ξεκινά με το *logistics = εφοδιαστική*: http://www.mindev.gov.gr/?p=15405


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2020)

Για την *ετυμολογία* του *logistics* και πώς έχει σχέση με το γαλλικό _logis_ (σπίτι· κατάλυμα) — και όχι με την ελληνική _λογική_/_λογιστική_.

The term _logistics _is attested in English from 1846, and is from French: _logistique_, where it was either coined or popularized by military officer and writer Antoine-Henri Jomini, who defined it in his _Summary of the Art of War_ (_Précis de l'Art de la Guerre_). The term appears in the 1830 edition, then titled _Analytic Table_ (_Tableau Analytique_), and Jomini explains that it is derived from French: _logis_, lit. 'lodgings' (cognate to English _lodge_), in the terms French: _maréchal des logis_, lit. 'marshall of lodgings' and French: _major-général des logis_, lit. 'major-general of lodging':​​ Autrefois les officiers de l’état-major se nommaient: maréchal des logis, major-général des logis; de là est venu le terme de logistique, qu’on emploie pour désigner ce qui se rapporte aux marches d’une armée.​ Formerly the officers of the general staff were named: marshall of lodgings, major-general of lodgings; from there came the term of logistics [_logistique_], which we employ to designate those who are in charge of the functioning of an army.​​The term is credited to Jomini, and the term and its etymology criticized by Georges de Chambray in 1832, writing:​​ _Logistique_: Ce mot me paraît être tout-à-fait nouveau, car je ne l'avais encore vu nulle part dans la littérature militaire. … il paraît le faire dériver du mot logis, étymologie singulière …​ _Logistic_: This word appears to me to be completely new, as I have not yet seen it anywhere in military literature. … he appears to derive it from the word lodgings [logis], a peculiar etymology …​​Chambray also notes that the term _logistique _was present in the _Dictionnaire de l'Académie française_ as a synonym for _algebra_.​​The French word: _logistique_ is a homonym of the existing mathematical term, from Ancient Greek: λογῐστῐκός, romanized: logistikós, a traditional division of Greek mathematics; the mathematical term is presumably the origin of the term _logistic _in logistic growth and related terms. Some sources give this instead as the source of _logistics_, either ignorant of Jomini's statement that it was derived from _logis_, or dubious and instead believing it was in fact of Greek origin, or influenced by the existing term of Greek origin.​








Logistics - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




​
Για καθαρά ιστορικούς λόγους αξίζει να δει κανείς το λήμμα *Logistique *στο γαλλοελληνικό λεξικό του Ηπίτη:









Γαλλοελληνικόν Λεξικόν - Τόμος Β΄


Ο αντισυνταγματάρχης του πυροβολικού και καθηγητής της Σχολής Ευελπίδων, Αντώνιος Ηπίτης, είναι ο συγγραφέας του εγκυκλοπαιδικού έργου Λεξικόν Ελληνογαλλικόν και Γαλλοελληνικόν της λαλουμένης ελληνικής γλώσσης.Πρόκειται κατ’ ουσίαν για ένα έργο σταθμό. Κάθε λέξη της ομιλούμενης ελληνικής γλώσσας...



books.google.gr


----------



## Zazula (Dec 20, 2020)

nickel said:


> The French word: _logistique_ is a homonym of the existing mathematical term, from Ancient Greek: λογῐστῐκός, romanized: logistikós, a traditional division of Greek mathematics; the mathematical term is presumably the origin of the term _logistic _in logistic growth and related terms. Some sources give this instead as the source of _logistics_, either ignorant of Jomini's statement that it was derived from _logis_, or dubious and instead believing it was in fact of Greek origin, or influenced by the existing term of Greek origin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Χμ, αξιοσημείωτο ότι της ίδιας ετυμολογικής οικογένειας και ομόρριζος μαθηματικός όρος είναι ο *λογισμός*, ο οποίος ωστόσο στα γαλλικά είναι calcul (αγγλ. calculus).


----------

